# How to hard boil eggs.



## ChickenAdmin

I've spent a ton of times in commercial kitchens and one of the simplest things seems to have the most amount of mystery to it.






I've met many men in women in both commercial and home settings that have no clue how to boil an egg.

This video is a great tutorial.


----------



## Berta

EGGIES!! I swear by them! Never peel a freshly laid hard boiled egg again.


----------



## Sundancers

I agree a lot of folks have no clue how to boil an egg. (scary)

And what video?


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Sundancers said:


> I agree a lot of folks have no clue how to boil an egg. (scary)
> 
> And what video?


I'm getting that cleared up with you through PM. I'll let you know what I figure out.

I'm always amazed that people don't know how to do it. I understand, but am still amazed by it.


----------



## Roslyn

When a young cook is looking for a job, many times his interview includes some time in the kitchen. And the test is usually to cook one egg. To perfection of course.


----------



## Sundancers

Austin said:


> I've spent a ton of times in commercial kitchens and one of the simplest things seems to have the most amount of mystery to it.
> 
> Boiled Eggs - How to Perfectly Hard Boil or Soft Boil an Egg - YouTube
> 
> I've met many men in women in both commercial and home settings that have no clue how to boil an egg.
> 
> This video is a great tutorial.


Just checking something ...

Hey it worked! Odd ...


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Roslyn said:


> When a young cook is looking for a job, many times his interview includes some time in the kitchen. And the test is usually to cook one egg. To perfection of course.


I only had one restaurant ever do that. I had to grill a chicken breast.


----------



## FinnFjerkrae

The ultimate scientific way.

I'ts in Norwegen, but you can adjust the sliders according to the size, temperature and how you want your eggs.
http://www.mn.uio.no/kjemi/tjenester/kunnskap/egg/

The equation comes from this
http://blog.khymos.org/2009/04/09/towards-the-perfect-soft-boiled-egg/


----------



## cindy

this is a joke right? I wonder if they have a video on how to make toast!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I wish it was. To my experience most people don't know how to make toast with out a toaster.


----------



## leirob007

I'd bank on it lol



cindy said:


> this is a joke right? I wonder if they have a video on how to make toast!


----------



## kg_cg_good

Just a helpful hint...the best way I have learned that may help you out...First, I have learned that fresh eggs are harder to peel. If you let them set a couple weeks they will be easier to peel. But, I enjoy them while they are fresh..they don't have a rubber texture. If you put your eggs in a pan with cool water..bring to a hard boil. Turn stove off, cover and let set 20 minutes. Let cool and peeling should be a breeze!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Well I accidently froze 6 eggs. Went to go use them in a salad, and they were ruined. I laid them out to see what would happen. 

Lesson: Once a a hard boiled egg is frozen there is not coming back.


----------



## Sundancers

Bump!

..........


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Good timing on the bump!


----------



## kjohnstone

They will peel easier if you use a LOT of salt in the boiling water. When I boil eggs, I like to use a crock-pot on HIGH, and one of those acrylic egg-like things that have the readout through the middle that shows the heat entering by changing colors, when the color changes all the way through, the egg is done (for hard). I love eggs pickled in pickled beet juice!


----------



## kjohnstone

BTW, the less float to an egg, the less likely it is to burst the shell!


----------



## ChickensSayMoo

I recently found out a way to cook freshly laid eggs that are super easy to peel. The shell comes away from the egg perfect every time 
They turn out just like your regular hard boiled egg and you place them into a cold water bath just the same as the video at the start of this topic.

The trick is to steam them. I used a small sized pot (18cm) with a (pot) steamer on top. Have the water boiling before you place the steamer on top of the pot of boiling water. My eggs vary from 30 grams to 55 grams, and take 12 to 14 minutes to cook through to 'hard boiled'. (I usually do 6 to 8 eggs at once, removing smaller eggs a minute or two before the larger ones)
The recipe I came across stated 18 mins but I figured that they were using larger eggs.
By far the easiest way to get perfect to peel freshly laid eggs I have tried.


----------

